# TOMMY PHOTO ALBUM HELP



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I know lots of you have used these for intros.  But am struggling!!!   

What did you say in messages - feel like we are saying standard stuff but not sure if it is really going to come across the way we want it.

After Hi, I'm your mummy/daddy/brother can't wait for you to come home' what else can you say There is only 8 seconds per page so not enough to do a story etc...

I feel like a bit of an idiot but so want everything to be perfect.

Thanks for any help.

L


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

We used one for our intros, although DS was probably too young really to appreciate it (just chewed it and dropped it!).

Anyway, we kept it to just DH and I.  IMO if it is a little one you don't need to include lots of family as you can intoduce these people at a later stage.  The book is for little one to prepare for intros and that will be with you (and DH?) only.

We took photos of either DH and I in various rooms in the house and for example for the bathroom shot we said something like 'hello X, it's Mummy here, this is your big bath for you to splash about in'.  The shot of DH and I, we said something like 'this is Mummy and Daddy we can't wait to meet you' etc etc

In each photo we put the soft toy we were going to give him in intros.

Just go with what is in your heart, keep it simple and enjoy!  Good luck with intros  

X


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Dame Edna,

Had not thought of it like that, had assumed we had to introduce the grandparents and things but that sounds like a better idea.   

L


----------



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Have just purchased the Tomy interactive album after recommendations from you great girls  .
Really over the moon with how cute it is but after reading the instructions, can't seem to work out how to delete a recorded message.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, Thanks
Starsky


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
Only put photo of me, dh, the cat, the 3 of us, then his bedroom, the front of the house and the garden. 
We put his Tiger in his bedroom and on the front of the house + in the garden, and when we said "This is your garden...or bedroom..." we added "Where's Tigger?".
Our boy was only 17 months, and I don't think he got the Tigger thing, but he loved my photo and dh photo 
x x


----------



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Starsky** said:


> Have just purchased the Tomy interactive album after recommendations from you great girls  .
> Really over the moon with how cute it is but after reading the instructions, can't seem to work out how to delete a recorded message.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated, Thanks
> Starsky


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Dame Edna said:


> We took photos of either DH and I in various rooms in the house and for example for the bathroom shot we said something like 'hello X, it's Mummy here, this is your big bath for you to splash about in'. The shot of DH and I, we said something like 'this is Mummy and Daddy we can't wait to meet you' etc etc
> 
> In each photo we put the soft toy we were going to give him in intro's


We havn't got as far as this yet but what Dame Edna describes is exactly what we had planned. We've got two 'me to you' bears that DH bought me for valentines day when we 1st started dating 10 yr ago and I've treasured since. We thought we would include them inthe background of each photo, give the mini one to the LO during intro's and leave the bigger one on their bed for their first day home. Thought it might just help ease the transition and be something familiar for them. XxX


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Is it possible to stick things in to these albums? I have thought that a feely thing in the book might be good for younger children e.g. a feely piece of cloth like their bed cover or like their teddy.


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, have finished albums today.   Panel tuesday    

I decided to do 2.  We did a scrap book album which our BS wrote the words for and was him introducing LO to his family and the area we live, park, loch etc...  We used material from his room on each page as a frame so he would feel familiar and used touchy feel stickers to add to it..

We then did the tommy one with just the 3 of us and the house as suggested. We made a bag for it using his cot quilt material.

Hope it works.

Good luck to all....

L


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

We got this too. Have to say, LO has been home a month and she still pulls it out and plays it. She laughs at us when listening to our voices! too cute. 
Oh, she has also worked out how to pull the pages out too... which is ever so slightly less cute, ha ha, but we are gently persuading her not to!


----------

